# 9 speaker pioneer stereo system problems



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Well, to start, they are not cheap speakers, Pioneer has a very good reputation with sound quality. Not the best, but certainly not 'cheap.'

What are your EQ setting at? What volume do you listen at?

Have you taken it to your dealer yet? If not, how do you know the problem will continue?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

captain said:


> I have a 2012 Cruze with the pioneer stereo upgrade and was wondering if anybody is having issues with there speakers? My sub woofers rattle, I though it was the rear deck rattling so I bought Dynamat and covered the deck but did not fix the problem. I think the problem now is just cheap pioneer speakers, is anybody else having this issue? And if so what can I do to fix the problem? I could take it back to the dealer but all they would do is replace the speakers and they would probably have the same issue. Any help would greatly be appreciated.
> 
> Thanks


Hey there. Welcome to CruzeTalk!

Pull out each both rear deck speakers (disconnect them from their mounts, and rest them on something so the wires don't just hang. Play a bass-heavy track at a moderate volume and see if the subs themselves make any noise. This will help you isolate the problem to determine if it's something in the rear deck that's vibrating or if it's a defect in the speakers. 

As a side note, Dynamat isn't very good stuff. It's overpriced and underperforms. If in the future you are looking for a good vibration deadener, head over to sounddeadenershowdown.com. I have no affiliation with that site or any gain from promoting Don's products; I simply recommend them because they are the best I have ever used and they were designed with years of research comparing other vibration deadeners. If you are indeed having issues with panel resonance, I would use this stuff over anything else on the market.


----------



## captain (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for the reply's, I think problem is it's been cool in the morning's here and the cold weather is causing the speakers to rattle, when the interior warms up they seem to stop. I'm not sure if this is normal but it's very annoying and it just not the sub woofers I hear it in the front door speakers. Adding the Dynamat has helped and I'm not sure I could remove it if I had to. I have not taken it to the dealer I wanted to see if anybody else was having these issues before I did. My setting are treble is set at 7 the mid range is at a 6 and the bass is 3 and I usually have the volume at around 20.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

captain said:


> Thanks for the reply's, I think problem is it's been cool in the morning's here and the cold weather is causing the speakers to rattle, when the interior warms up they seem to stop. I'm not sure if this is normal but it's very annoying and it just not the sub woofers I hear it in the front door speakers. Adding the Dynamat has helped and I'm not sure I could remove it if I had to. I have not taken it to the dealer I wanted to see if anybody else was having these issues before I did. My setting are treble is set at 7 the mid range is at a 6 and the bass is 3 and I usually have the volume at around 20.


If you already have the dynamat in there, there's no sense in removing it. I was just mentioning it for future reference. 

If they're making noise, they're still doing something they shouldn't be doing. My aftermarket speakers don't make any abnormal noises. 

It is common for the front speaker trim rings to rattle; might want to look at those first. 

Not sure what it could be in the rear of the car, but have them play once, then go back out there and try to figure out when it's cold.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

I have the Option Pioneer system and when I have it up it works great and with no rattles at all.


----------



## captain (Sep 13, 2012)

Well at first it was the rear deck rattling but like I said the Dynamat seems to fix that problem it seems to be the speakers at this point, I think the best thing is to take it back to the dealer but I'm not sure what they will say about me applying the Dynamat they could say that I caused the issue and should of taken it to them in the first place. I have to take the car back because the airbag seem in the steering wheel is coming apart when I do I will mention this issue. I might just go the route of replacing the speakers and installing a sub woofer and unhooking the rear deck speakers.


----------



## Ru5ty (Jun 20, 2012)

i also have the pioneer add on and no problems besides me wanting to turn it up louder!!!!


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I have the pioneer system also no problems but I will say the the pioneer system in my 08 Cobalt sounded better though.


----------



## OnlyTaurus (Mar 20, 2012)

Having the Pioneer system myself, I can say that I think it is a fantastic set-up for the ignorant audio person, like myself.

I know a good sound when I hear it, but with the right tweaks on treble/mid/bass, and depending on music quality(my mp3s have a minimum of a 196 bitrate), it can sound quite impressive out of the 250watt system the Cruze offers.

I'm plenty happy with it.


----------



## captain (Sep 13, 2012)

Thanks for the input, it sounds like it's time to take a trip to the dealer, because I'm not happy with mine. I should not have all these problems with the speakers on a car that's only 8 months old.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

captain said:


> Thanks for the reply's, I think problem is it's been cool in the morning's here and the cold weather is causing the speakers to rattle, when the interior warms up they seem to stop. I'm not sure if this is normal but it's very annoying and it just not the sub woofers I hear it in the front door speakers. Adding the Dynamat has helped and I'm not sure I could remove it if I had to. I have not taken it to the dealer I wanted to see if anybody else was having these issues before I did. My setting are treble is set at 7 the mid range is at a 6 and the bass is 3 and I usually have the volume at around 20.




captain,
I would suggest that you take your Cruze into your dealer and have them look into this issue for you. They are in the best position to get this issue diagnosed for you. I would also like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Drividor (Nov 1, 2012)

hi me i have problem, i install an aftermarquet nav for cruze and i have no sound from the speakers. Is it because of the pioneer upgrade?


----------



## Zene (Oct 30, 2012)

Mine sounds great. Never distorts in the HD channels while putting the audio full blast either.. Not to put my foot in my mouth, but it sounds just as well or even better then my sisters Bose sysem in her Avenger.


----------



## chrisholland03 (Oct 13, 2011)

I had rattles in the rear package shelf too...it was the plastic covers for the upper child safety seat mounts. I put a couple of pieces of cloth tape on both sides of each cover, and no more rattles.


----------



## peppers (Nov 6, 2012)

my driver side speaker just started rattling, maybe because of the onset of winter, but I would really like to know the best way to fix it, it bothers me alot


----------



## TODD2869 (Feb 18, 2012)

Ru5ty said:


> i also have the pioneer add on and no problems besides me wanting to turn it up louder!!!!


Agreed.


----------



## gt_cristian (Apr 7, 2012)

XtremeRevolution said:


> It is common for the front speaker trim rings to rattle; might want to look at those first.


Andrei, how do you suggest we fix this rattle for the speaker trim rings.
As for the rear, I had a similar issue. Rattle comes from two sources: 1. Those two hinge bars going from left to right 2. The plastic holder for those bars.

Here is what I have done to remove 80% of that rattle noise. I still have a little left when I play synthesized base but that might be the sound system itself  I played with the fade setting, set it towards the back and it helped a little.

Next, I need to look at the front speakers and door panels vibrating a little.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

gt_cristian said:


> Andrei, how do you suggest we fix this rattle for the speaker trim rings.
> As for the rear, I had a similar issue. Rattle comes from two sources: 1. Those two hinge bars going from left to right 2. The plastic holder for those bars.
> 
> Here is what I have done to remove 80% of that rattle noise. I still have a little left when I play synthesized base but that might be the sound system itself  I played with the fade setting, set it towards the back and it helped a little.
> ...


Take the door panels off, pop the trim rings out, and glue them back in.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## deerebilt (Apr 6, 2012)

Ru5ty said:


> i also have the pioneer add on and no problems besides me wanting to turn it up louder!!!!


Agreed. I thought I had a front speaker rattle, it turned out to be the buttons on my garage door opener rattling. This system will not blow your hair but sounds awesome


----------



## BarryISU (Aug 29, 2016)

I've been having the "speaker rattle" issue for a long time on 2011 Cruze LTZ RS. I bought the car new. The dealer added zero value. I describe it as a rattle, but I do not think it's a loose part in or around the speakers. Sometimes the speakers function correctly. Other times the sound coming out sounds rattlly with a bassy buzz or humm with the beat (not constant). If I put the fade to the front, the rear speakers buzz/humm with bass and rattle. It definitely happens in the cold weather. I live in Colorado and do not have the issue in the summer. Although, sometimes the speakers sound good/normal and then the "rattle" appears after I stop and restart the car. When the issue occurs, the rattle will often go away after I reboot the car: shut-off, remove key, open and close driver's door, lock car and wait for lights to go off. Signal issue? I have no idea what's going on, but I paid extra for a subpar system. Any help would be appreciated. Other than this, I love the car and plan to keep it for a long time. When the issue occurs, I cannot tolerate the bad sound and shut it off.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

BarryISU said:


> I've been having the "speaker rattle" issue for a long time on 2011 Cruze LTZ RS. I bought the car new. The dealer added zero value. I describe it as a rattle, but I do not think it's a loose part in or around the speakers. Sometimes the speakers function correctly. Other times the sound coming out sounds rattlly with a bassy buzz or humm with the beat (not constant). If I put the fade to the front, the rear speakers buzz/humm with bass and rattle. It definitely happens in the cold weather. I live in Colorado and do not have the issue in the summer. Although, sometimes the speakers sound good/normal and then the "rattle" appears after I stop and restart the car. When the issue occurs, the rattle will often go away after I reboot the car: shut-off, remove key, open and close driver's door, lock car and wait for lights to go off. Signal issue? I have no idea what's going on, but I paid extra for a subpar system. Any help would be appreciated. Other than this, I love the car and plan to keep it for a long time. When the issue occurs, I cannot tolerate the bad sound and shut it off.


Rear deck speakers are almost always installed into an adapter (plastic) which "clips" into the metal deck and almost ALWAYS isn't exactly a tight clip and will cause slight rattle with bass. You'll be able to see this through the trunk, grab the speaker magnet and gentle try to wiggle it/push it up and down, if it moves at all even the slightest, that's gonna cause a rattle.


----------

